# best armor save



## ocehtamote (Aug 4, 2009)

im sorry in advance if this is in the wrong topic but i was wondering what is the best armor save you have come up with the best ive seen is a 0+


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

what exactly do you mean? The best armour save in the game is technically the DE's 2+ Invulnerable Save from the Shadow Field. The second would be the 3+ Invulnerable save of a unit of Wraiths from a Necrons force.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Correct, only it's a pity they don't exist in the Warhammer Fantasy setting. 
My guess is a Chaos Lord on a Juggernaught with an enchanted shield and a hand weapon in close combat is better. Then you have an -2+ armour save.
Dwarfs and Lizardman might top that, but I'm not certain.
It's nice, but I'd rather have a a normal shield and my points spend on a Ward save and/or regeneration, as armour saves are quite often ignored by magic, warmachines and other characters.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

*slaps VanitusMalus* dont you know the 'crons and dark eldar havent been invented yet.

Best my Ogres can get is 2+/5+/4+ with magical help.

A friend had a -4+ armour save during a campaign, but that was because the FLGS manager stupidly allowed a khornate daemon on chariot to have a scaly skin save as well (along with obsidian armour- magical weapons stike as non-magical and lose all effects against character)... it ended the campaign in a stroke, since no-one had any cannons yet it was simply impossible to beat him- even with a S10 attack he still had a 3+ save (with it being khornate if you hit the chariot you were dead before you had a chabce to hit the guy).


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> Correct, only it's a pity they don't exist in the Warhammer Fantasy setting.
> My guess is a Chaos Lord on a Juggernaught with an enchanted shield and a hand weapon in close combat is better. Then you have an -2+ armour save.
> Dwarfs and Lizardman might top that, but I'm not certain.
> It's nice, but I'd rather have a a normal shield and my points spend on a Ward save and/or regeneration, as armour saves are quite often ignored by magic, warmachines and other characters.


You don't get hw shield bonus in combat. Not sure but does chaos lord get +3 armor save for being on juggernaut. Best I can find is Saurus oldblood with light armor so 3+ there with scaly skin, mounted on cold one that counts as barded with enchanted shield for -1 armor save. Dwarf book creator planned on that and made max armor save 1+ with shieldbearers but that's fine cuz you can get that without shield and I can have my str 6/str10(toughness 5 or higher) great weapon with my 1+ rerollable armor save and 4+ ward save.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

sorry sorry didn't realize it was a Fantasy thread, lol


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Jester12 said:


> You don't get hw shield bonus in combat.


Where else would you get the hw/shield bonus?
I can't find anything about magic shields preventing the bonus...
And yes, a juggernaught adds +3 to the armour save of the rider instead of the normal +2


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Only models on foot get the bonus you don't get it when your mounted.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

You get normal hand weapon and shield in combat even with enchanted shield, because it specifically states its a shield, if your using a magical weapon in conjunction with the shield, say a sword of striking, you dont get the hand weapon shield bonus, becuase it never specifically states the sword is a hand weapon. It says so in the magic items section in the big rule book.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> You get normal hand weapon and shield in combat even with enchanted shield, because it specifically states its a shield, if your using a magical weapon in conjunction with the shield, say a sword of striking, you dont get the hand weapon shield bonus, becuase it never specifically states the sword is a hand weapon. It says so in the magic items section in the big rule book.


Only models on foot get the bonus you don't get it when your mounted. You wouldn't know that being a dwarf though:laugh:. But yeah you still get hw shield bonus with magic weapons if you are on foot but the chaos lord on juggernaut is mounted so it's still only -1 armor save.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, this sounds like something about the daemons that isnt beardy... here's betting that either a FAQ or a new print of the army book changes this so that daemonic mounts are no longer 'mounts' so can still get that extra -1 to their AS in combat.


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think a Lord of Khorne on a Juggernaut with an enchanted shield gets a (-1)+ save. He's got the 4+ because of Chaos Armour, the +3 from the Juggernaut and the 5+ from the enchanted shield.

(Couple that with a Chaos Daemon Sword and favour of the Gods and you have yourself a killing machine - all for 370 points :grin


----------



## TheBearProphet (Feb 24, 2010)

lets see, for lizardmen...

Saurus oldblood (lord), on cold one/horned one, enchanted shield, light armor.

So that would be... a (-1)+ save.

Then you can add decent ward saves, and/or minuses to hit with other magic items.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Are there any models that can completely nullify/void all attacks against them?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

almost- HE archmage with foliath's robe and loremaster's cloak cant be hurt in combat by anything other then daemons or ethereal creatures... not really worth doing but funny if you get him into a deathstar and manage to cast courage of anearean (to make yourself stubborn- otherwise you'll lose from SCR and break.. BSB helps too).


----------



## TheBearProphet (Feb 24, 2010)

you can make a Slann Mage-Priest (Lizardman super-wizard) into a disgustingly durable character if you want him to be a waste of points.

T4, 5 wounds, can only be hurt by magical attacks, Regenerate, Magic Resistance (3), 4+ ward save, 2+ ward save against ranged attacks, close combat attacks are -1 to hit, -1/-2 to be hit with ranged attacks (depending on how far away they are)

And, for giggles, throw his fat toad butt in a unit of temple guard, so you have a wall of meat to protect you.

He is definitely not worth all the points (well over 500 even before the temple guard) but he is a big ball of points denial.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

That is awesome, How about 40K? I guess a Reaver Titan can be pretty hard to bring down but what about individual characters?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope, you get hard people but nothing unkillable (talking in game here... otherwise Lucius the eternal wins). I think the closest things are the DE characters with the 2+ invulnerable save.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The best armor in the world won't help if you can't put some hurt out to go with it. Point for point, I think the Chaos Lord on the juggernaut is the most durable model that's still putting out a meaningful amount of attacks. I run mine with the chaos runesword, the collar of khorne (because the army needs the magic resistance) and the enchanted shield, and he's a god of war.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Most armies can manage a really nasty general. For my HE I often use a prince on dragon with a 2+ rerollable armour save and 4+ ward... which is normally plenty but does mean Im vulnerable to war machines and killing blow. Although the hardest HE would probably be: prince on barded steed with golded shield, vembraces of defence, talisman of loec and a lance. He's likely to charge but has ASF anyway so 4 S4-6 attacks which if you use the talisman reroll to hit/wound and all successful saves taken against it... so he would kill most nasty things and then he has a rerollable 2+ save with 4++ ward and you have to reroll all successful hits against him in combat (and should be hidden in a unit for shooting purposes.

As for the hardest of all to kill I would say it would have to be a DE dreadlord. Pendant of khaleth is just evil, he can have regen (always forget teh item's name though) and if mounted on a cold one can easily get a 1+ armour save. So if you hit him with a S3 weapon he has a 2+/3-/4+ save, or with a S6 weapon 5+/5-/4+.. its actually quite silly that he is best protected against S5 weapons (only taking 1 in 24 wounds)....


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> But yeah you still get hw shield bonus with magic weapons if you are on foot


nope you dont get it cause a magic weapon is not classified as a "HAND WEAPON" as statted the the GW errata


----------

